# First time NFS install

## fmalabre

Hi,

I try to install NFS, it's my first time. I follow the doc at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/.

I want to install both a client and a server on the same box to test it. This box will be an NFS server only in the future.

I compiled everything right in the kernel. I installed the server as indicated in the doc (don't know how to check if my server is installed right).

And now, I try to mount a NFS volume, and I get the following error:

```

mount: RPC: Program not registered

```

Anybody know what I should do?

----------

## simon

Hi,

it looks like portmaper is not running.

Try

```
/etc/init.d/portmap start
```

bevor you start nfs.

Simon

----------

## fmalabre

 *simon wrote:*   

> it looks like portmaper is not running.

 

```

sun root # /etc/init.d/portmap start

 * WARNING:  "portmap" has already been started.

```

----------

## Iturbide

Hmm.

Lockd and statd (rpc.statd) running?

Hope this helps,

René

----------

## fmalabre

 *Iturbide wrote:*   

> Lockd and statd (rpc.statd) running?

 

Yep, both of them running.

By the way, I use Gentoo 1.4RC1, but I don't think it is the issue anyway.

----------

## Iturbide

Odd.

I'd get a packettrace and see what's happening.

René

----------

## fmalabre

 *Iturbide wrote:*   

> I'd get a packettrace and see what's happening.

 

How to do that?

```
sun root # emerge search packet

Searching...

[ Results for search key : packet ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

----------

## rac

```
# emerge tcpdump
```

----------

## Iturbide

Ah, sorry. 

While you're at it, emerge ethereal. Sure helps if you want to look at something.

René

----------

## fmalabre

 *rac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge tcpdump
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks rac.

You left Tokyo? Welcome to Japanifornia!

----------

## fmalabre

 *Iturbide wrote:*   

> Lockd and statd (rpc.statd) running?

 

Ok, that was stupid.

I started rpc.nfsd, but I forgot rpc.mountd.

Now, I have a permission error:

```
failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
```

I will fix that, it's no big deal.

Now, where should I put my rpc.nfsd and rpc.mountd for not having to type that manually when I start.

I saw in the file /etc/rpc a bunch of stuff. Should it go there?

----------

## fmalabre

Stupid me!

I just did:

sun etc # rc-update add nfs default

 * nfs added to runlevel default...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                                            [ ok ]

 * rc-update complete.

Guess this will fix everything...

----------

## Iturbide

I assume it will  :Smile: 

Related question/gripe, which is probably on anther forum as well:

Where do I find a list of all those files that apparently need to be updated after emerging something? I'd love to look at them and fix them, but which are they, and what changes are needed? If there is a command to dig up that list, I'd be very happy.

Oh well,

René

----------

## splooge

etc-update ?

----------

## fmalabre

Yep, it worked right away.

In my case, I think it would be better to have a list of gento-server-howto.

It would be a lot of sections, expaining how to install all those servers.

For nfs, very easy (once you know):

emerge nfs

rc-update add portmap default (optional?)

rc-update add nfs default

Update the config files:

/etc/nfsd

/etc/hosts.allow (optional)

/etc/hosts.deny (optional)

For more information about nfs, see the nfs howto at http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/

I think I will just go ahead and start this as I'm in the process of building my server.

----------

